# New Show Gelding for me



## Leeana (Dec 30, 2007)

Well i guess its not really much of a secret any longer, but yes, *Alpha Farms Magical Debut* now resides at Green Creek Miniatures . I have to THANK Quay and Lavern at From The Heart farm for entrusting me with this fantastic gelding and for the show record he currently holds. I picked him up today and they are such nice people with lovely horses and I really enjoyed getting the tour and getting to see all the pretty ponies and bringing one home. Debut is just about the sweetest gelding you can imagine




.

A *few * of Debut's current show accomplishments with Quay:

*Halter H.O.F

*Congress Champion ~ 2 Year Old Futurity Classic Stallion/Gelding

*Congress Champion ~ 2 Year Old Classic Gelding Over

*Congress Jr. Champion ~ Classic Geldings Over

*Congress Res. Grand Champion ~ Classic Geldings Over

*Congress Res. Champion ~ Classic Geldings Over Shown and Owned by Amateur

*Multi Jr. Champion Gelding

*Multi-Grand Champion Gelding

*Champion National All Star Foundation Classic Yearling Gelding

*National Area III Jr. Champion Gelding

*National Area III Res. Grand Champion

*National Area II Champion Jr. Gelding

*National Area II Res Grand Champion Gelding

*National Area II Champion Model Gelding

I hope to pick up where Quay left off although that is a record that is hard to top . He is ALSO a half brother to my filly Kitty (alpha farms magical melody) who is on my shetland show string for next year to. He will be making his jumper/hunter 'debut' next season as well. Maybe a driving future ahead of him as well? He is on the shetland portion of my show string for 08'.









































Photos by From The Heart Farm - www.FromTheHeartFarm.com

See you all at Congress .

Thank you just does not seem like enough, THANK YOU Quay and Lavern from *my* heart,

Leeana


----------



## Devon (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh Congrats!!!!

Ooh you are just the luckeist girl Ive ever met talk to you tonight.

P.S He is just gorgeous!


----------



## alongman (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations! He's wonderful!


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 31, 2007)

My type of pony!! Congrats Leeana!


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 31, 2007)

Congratulations! Have a happy pony time!


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 31, 2007)

congrats,

very pretty horse.


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats! Hes gorgeous!

Lucky you, lucky him!!


----------



## SirenFarms (Dec 31, 2007)

Woo! Leeana! U are on a roll this year! He is gorgeous! u seriously have a show string to be envious of



Congrats!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 31, 2007)

> SirenFarms Posted Today, 08:18 PM Woo! Leeana! U are on a roll this year! He is gorgeous! u seriously have a show string to be envious of Congrats!


Thank you, that means allot! I think next year my show string will be right about where i want it right now, atleast for the time being. Debut is the 'king' of the barn, rightfully so. I call his sister, Kitty, the 'queen' and it could not fit her better. She never stops strutting, when she walks she doesnt 'just' walk ..she places her feet. I'm in love with those two ponies



. He is so sweet, not as 'wired' as his sister Kitty who i also just adore. Same personality and they both have the same reaction and way of handling everything.

Thank you


----------



## SirenFarms (Dec 31, 2007)

You are very welcome



I mean i feel i have a pretty nice show string this year but yours is amazing! You can see my show string on my site. the 2 horses on my Our Horses page and T Bar Ts Braves Cherokee Feather on my Horses in Training Page


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations,Leeana, wishing you much success in the show ring in 2008


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 1, 2008)

Very nice boy. And Quay and her mom Lavern are wonderful ladies.


----------



## hairicane (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, he is beautiful!!!! What a nice boy. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 2, 2008)

Leeanna,

I love that horse, he is gorgeous. A very good freind of mine wanted him so badly. With a show record like his you will surely have a winning year


----------

